# Rakedi



## Ragaron (2. Juli 2008)

hallo
ich denke mal viele kennen die murlocs aus wow
die machen doch so "rwlrwl...."   (ach was weiß ich)
und nunja
in diablo2 gibts doch auch die schlächter und die machen "rakedi"
seht ihr da nen zusammenhang ?^^

gibt es für jedes blizzgame sowas ??
ich überleg grad wc3^^


----------



## ugauga (2. Juli 2008)

Ragaron schrieb:


> hallo
> ich denke mal viele kennen die murlocs aus wow
> die machen doch so "rwlrwl...."   (ach was weiß ich)
> und nunja
> ...



laut insiderberichten soll im dritten teil der diablo saga das rakedi durch UGAUGA abgelöst werden
keine ahnung ob das wirklich so stimmt


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2008)

Die Schlächter rufen "normale" Wörter, bzw. Wörter, die irgendwie mit der Spielwelt in Verbindung gebracht werden können.
Einige rufen z.B. "Rakanishu", den Namen des Uniques im Steinkreis, der dich nach Tristram führt - sie rufen also nach ihrem "Anführer" oder stoßen Kampfschreie aus, die etwas bedeuten.
Die Murlocs aus WoW gurgeln einfach nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragaron (2. Juli 2008)

ja die gurgeln mit yoghurt^^
und das net schlecht
klappt auch bei mir zu hause ^^


----------



## Phyraxos (2. Juli 2008)

Für mich hat sich das aber auch immer nach : " Rakkeldidu " angehört ^.^


----------



## sp0tz (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich kenn nur "RAKANISHU!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt sogar nen Boss im ersten Akt der so heißt... finds einfach geil wenn die das sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (2. Juli 2008)

Ist doch witzig wenn Blizz immer so etwas einbringt^^

Also bei WC3 haben die Murlocs auch schon das gereusch gemacht.
Bei Diablo2 ist mir das erhlich nie aufgefallen ist aber auch schon jahre her das ichs gespielt habe.
Und Starcraft kann ich nix zusagen nie gespielt


----------



## Topperharly (2. Juli 2008)

das is der coolste sound in in diablo 2, abgesehen davon wenn diablo im englischen 

"not even the dead can protect you"

brüllt. ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Juli 2008)

Errinert mich bloß nicht an RAKANISHU. Ist der erste Gegner der 100% die Blitz verzauberung hat, mit meinem Barbaren bin ich damals beim allerersten mal kräftig aufs Maul geflogen ^^. Und seither hab ich da ein kleines Trauma. Der Cowking war auch so ein spezialgast.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Hachja, das gute alte Rakanishu ^^.
Das erinnert mich gleich auch an die "Kampfstöhner" von denen xD.

*UhhhAGGH" *Hau*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visi0n (3. Juli 2008)

oh ja "RAKANISCHU" hab ich noch gut in erinnerung da is mein erster soj vor jahren gedroppt =D


----------



## Hunsorr (3. Juli 2008)

Rakanishu/Pikachu=Blitze on mass   Zufall? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Rakanishu/Pikachu=Blitze on mass   Zufall? Ich glaube nicht.


Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery... XD


----------



## Gen91 (3. Juli 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Rakanishu/Pikachu=Blitze on mass   Zufall? Ich glaube nicht.



is Diablo 2 nicht älter als Pokemon??
Ich weiß nur, das beides zu meiner Grundschulzeit war^^, aber nich mehr was zu erst. (habe aber auch erst 1/2Jahr nach LoD angefangen)


----------



## micko (3. Juli 2008)

also ich erinnere mich auch noch an so laute wie: " büääh büüüähhh....RAKANISHU...pagamon....büähh büüääh" ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein heiden spass im lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (3. Juli 2008)

Muh muh muh muh muh muuuh darauf ein hieb *sep* und ein jämmerliche mouh


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Muh muh muh muh muh muuuh darauf ein hieb *sep* und ein jämmerliche mouh


°_° !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (3. Juli 2008)

Es ist auch lustig, wenn die Bosse verrecken, bevor sie ihren Satz fertigreden können, also so in etwa:
'Ich werde mir Waffen aus deinen Knochen *BÜÄÄH*!'
Wie schon gesagt sagen die Gefallenen 'Rakanishu' und die Zombies geben manchmal ein unmotiviertes 'Braains' von sich.
Mein Lieblingsspruch ist aber das: 'Stiiarb Worm!' von Andariel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (3. Juli 2008)

Schlagt mich, aber ich kenne nur Rakkeldidu.^^


----------



## Earthhorn (3. Juli 2008)

micko schrieb:


> also ich erinnere mich auch noch an so laute wie: " büääh büüüähhh....RAKANISHU...*pagamon*....büähh büüääh" ^^



pagamon --> pokemon ....

das würde die "copy-theorie" ja nur stützen... und wenn man sich anguckt wie viele easteregss in wow vorhanden sind ... kann das gut möglich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunsorr (4. Juli 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> is Diablo 2 nicht älter als Pokemon??
> Ich weiß nur, das beides zu meiner Grundschulzeit war^^, aber nich mehr was zu erst. (habe aber auch erst 1/2Jahr nach LoD angefangen)


Pokemon gibts doch schon seit Äonen, gab doch sogar schon Spiele zu Gameboy-Classic Zeiten.


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Pokemon gibts doch schon seit Äonen, gab doch sogar schon Spiele zu Gameboy-Classic Zeiten.



Naja wie mans nimmt: Pokemon erschien 1996, D1 1997, also kein nnenswerter Unterschied. Wobei sich Diablo wesentlich scheller verbreitet haben dürft. Der Herr der Hölle ist eben überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery... XD


Rofl


----------



## Konradio (4. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Naja wie mans nimmt: Pokemon erschien 1996, D1 1997, also kein nnenswerter Unterschied. Wobei sich Diablo wesentlich scheller verbreitet haben dürft. Der Herr der Hölle ist eben überall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pokemon Spiele wurden weltweit über 100 Millionen mal verkauft....
Diablo + Diablo II hatten zwar auch erfolg, sag mir aber nicht, dass sie 100.000.000 mal verkauft wurden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (4. Juli 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Pokemon Spiele wurden weltweit über 100 Millionen mal verkauft....
> Diablo + Diablo II hatten zwar auch erfolg, sag mir aber nicht, dass sie 100.000.000 mal verkauft wurden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diablo ist ja auch ab 16, und nicht ab Windel-Alter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (4. Juli 2008)

Fands die kühe cool in D2 wens durchgezockt hast und wirets bein mit nen portalfolianten im cube geschmissen hast kamste dahin  die sagten immer sowas wie : muhmuhmuh, muhmuh, muhmuh


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Theres NO Cow Level !!

, und wie sie eines einfügen müssen, ansonsten gehen ihnen die Fans garantiert auf die Barrikaden, ich wäre dabei wer noch?


----------



## Mikaster (5. Juli 2008)

Phyraxos schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich das aber auch immer nach : " Rakkeldidu " angehört ^.^


/sign 
ganz genauso wars   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavador (7. Juli 2008)

So hab grad mal wieder ne runde D2 gezoggt, und die kleinen Nervensägen sagen Rakanischu, und einige haben auch Bischibosch gesagt, den sollte man ja auch noch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich das lustlose BRAIIN der zombies nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Gulwar (7. Juli 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Pokemon Spiele wurden weltweit über 100 Millionen mal verkauft....
> Diablo + Diablo II hatten zwar auch erfolg, sag mir aber nicht, dass sie 100.000.000 mal verkauft wurden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, nicht mal annähernd. Aber vergleichen kann man das nicht miteinander. Einigen wir uns darauf, das beide sehr erfogreich waren und in ihrem Genre maßstäbe gesetzt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (9. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich diese Diskusion gerade an die Kobolde aus Sacred:  "Hmmmm.. SCHNIEPEL!" ^^


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juli 2008)

Cavador schrieb:


> So hab grad mal wieder ne runde D2 gezoggt, und die kleinen Nervensägen sagen Rakanischu, und einige haben auch Bischibosch gesagt, den sollte man ja auch noch kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der gute alte Bischibosch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja die Gefallenen sagen eindeutig "Rakanishu"...
sehr unterhaltsamer thread so nebenbei xD


----------



## Gulwar (10. Juli 2008)

Sie sagen wohl mehrere Dinge, am deutlichsten zu verstehen sind wojl "Rakanishu" und "Was wollt ihr?".
Aber manchmal brabbeln sie auch nur, dann hört sichs eben an wie Rakedi oder so ^^


----------

